# Some constructive criticism required



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

Greetings everyone 

So today the ammit needed a little pitstop and well... when in Rome I did a little build, one which I am decently satisfied with but would appreciate any tips to well...improve

Ss316 and Ni80 twisted together
Both 26AWG
Spaced ( not equally which irks me )
5 wraps at 3mm ID
0,44 Ohms 
Flavour ( with my dodgy taste buds ) 8/10

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (9/11/17)

One never wears plakkies when pit-stopping. Also your plakkie color clashes with your shorts. 

Well, you wanted criticism, that's all I've got.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

Raindance said:


> One never wears plakkies when pit-stopping. Also your plakkie color clashes with your shorts.
> 
> Well, you wanted criticism, that's all I've got.
> 
> Regards



I hail from Kempton.... it’s considered camouflage

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/17)

@Smoke_A_Llama this looks pretty good, but, with your next attempt try not to twist the wire so tightly, keep the twist long and you'll notice a considerable flavour increase as well as it being able to wick faster

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

@BumbleBee , i havent experimented much with twisted wire

When would one use it ?
And why would one use normal round wire instead of twisted?
PS - am assuming twisted is essentially a parallel coil rhat halved rhe resistance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

@BumbleBee oe sounds good, will do so next time ! 

@Silver essentially yes.... also acts as a bridge between straight wire and Clapton (which I’ll attempt soon)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee , i havent experimented much with twisted wire
> 
> When would one use it ?
> And why would one use normal round wire instead of twisted?
> PS - am assuming twisted is essentially a parallel coil rhat halved rhe resistance?


I would not say it's the same as parallel you get a higher resistance with twisted than with parallel. For instance parallel 24ga kanthal will give you 0.23 ohms at 5 wraps wile twisted 24ga kanthal will give you 0.34 ohms at 5 wraps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama this looks pretty good, but, with your next attempt try not to twist the wire so tightly, keep the twist long and you'll notice a considerable flavour increase as well as it being able to wick faster
> 
> View attachment 112769



How does one go about geting those twists long?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

Friep said:


> How does one go about geting those twists long?



Well if you’re using drill, halve the speed and well don’t twist it as much

If you’re like me and use twisting pliers just don’t pull the knob as many times... wow did not mean it to sound like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Well if you’re using drill, halve the speed and well don’t twist it as much
> 
> If you’re like me and use twisting pliers just don’t pull the knob as many times... wow did not mean it to sound like that


I twist with two screw drivers maybe a bigger screw driver? Will give it a test drive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

Friep said:


> I twist with two screw drivers maybe a bigger screw driver? Will give it a test drive



Let me know how it goes, benefit of that method is that you can see exactly how tight your build is so extremely low risk of “over twisting”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Let me know how it goes, benefit of that method is that you can see exactly how tight your build is so extremely low risk of “over twisting”


Will do just need to find bigger screw drivers my tools are extremely limited.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils-crafted-by-hand.t42630/
Thread I started about these tipe's of coils need to find some new content for it and add these tips about the twists.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (9/11/17)

@Silver I normally use twisted for cloud chasing.Either that or parallel,but my winner of late has been the twisted,though you suffer with the result in a serious drop in flavour (especially of you twist them super tight as mentioned by @BumbleBee ).

Also,note that twisted coils make your tank extremely hot

I wouls have gone with clapton or fused clapton on a single coil rta as they are made for that.
Might as well make the most of it if that's what its made for,right ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (9/11/17)

@Friep ill add some content to your thread when I get a chance.

Its a good idea,having that thread.
Helps us all learn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> @Silver I normally use twisted for cloud chasing.Either that or parallel,but my winner of late has been the twisted,though you suffer with the result in a serious drop in flavour (especially of you twist them super tight as mentioned by @BumbleBee ).
> 
> Also,note that twisted coils make your tank extremely hot
> 
> ...


I find the opposite to be true for _me_, twisted is cooler than parallels or claptons. Flavour is definitely better than normal round wire with ramp up on twisted coils being faster than claptons. I found parallels to be the hottest of the lot. I guess it's just a matter of finding the right build for that particular atty and of course what works best for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I find the opposite to be true for _me_, twisted is cooler than parallels or claptons. Flavour is definitely better than normal round wire with ramp up on twisted coils being faster than claptons. I found parallels to be the hottest of the lot. I guess it's just a matter of finding the right build for that particular atty and of course what works best for you



Different builds for different ahhhh... guilds ? Sorry best I could spew out on the spot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (10/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I find the opposite to be true for _me_, twisted is cooler than parallels or claptons. Flavour is definitely better than normal round wire with ramp up on twisted coils being faster than claptons.



100% right. Using twisted 26g Ni80 on the Merlin Mini single deck. Running cool, flavor is great, never a dry hit. Only con, it's very thirsty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN (10/11/17)

@BumbleBee I should have been more specific,my apologies.
I run a 20ga Kanthal twisted to the max with an air drill-extremely hot and much less flavour.
However,the cloud production is beeeeautiful!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (10/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> run a 20ga Kanthal twisted to the max with an air drill-extremely hot and much less flavour.
> However,the cloud production is beeeeautiful!!



That is more steam than a locomotive.  
Not brave enough to try something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305 (10/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Greetings everyone
> 
> So today the ammit needed a little pitstop and well... when in Rome I did a little build, one which I am decently satisfied with but would appreciate any tips to well...improve
> 
> ...


Love the colour you got on that coil. The Stainless and NI80 contrast each other beautifully!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Love the colour you got on that coil. The Stainless and NI80 contrast each other beautifully!



Thanks man, it was quite a nice surprise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/11/17)

alex1501 said:


> That is more steam than a locomotive.
> Not brave enough to try something like that.



You know deep down that you want to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> @BumbleBee I should have been more specific,my apologies.
> I run a 20ga Kanthal twisted to the max with an air drill-extremely hot and much less flavour.
> However,the cloud production is beeeeautiful!!


Ah, 20g is a whole other animal, clouds off that stuff is epic but I agree, zero flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

